# Intro



## Cblock (Mar 12, 2014)

New to this forum somewhat. Done a lot of reading from the outside and decided to join. Been on too many bunk forums and I have a good amount of knowledge through my experience and others who have mentored me. Happy to be somewhere with like minded individuals with a positive goal and outlook.


----------



## sneedham (Mar 12, 2014)

Welcome bro....

This Message Was Sent By ME!!!!!


----------



## brazey (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## StanG (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## blergs. (Mar 13, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Cblock (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome a board!


----------



## ebfitness (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome, Cblock!


----------



## bigcruz (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome to im


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## machinist9 (Mar 14, 2014)

Welcome brother.


----------



## arez (Mar 17, 2014)

welcome


----------

